# Thoughts on Preparedness, another idea



## Centraltn (Feb 21, 2011)

OK so I suppose I'm no pro, are any of us, but I have come up with a few ideas I've not seen coverred.
I have a "repairs" box stashed. In this is shoe repair stuff like shoe goo for sneaker repairs, boot and shoe outter heels in various sizes. Some rubber soles for sneaks. Extra reader glasses .. 2 of each size available from 1.25 up to 2.75 diopter, neck strings for carrying them. Eyeglass and sunglass repair kits.. the big ones with a variety of screw sizes.. and the sunglass repair kits have longer screws. I have added super glue (vacuum packed sets of 2) Barge glue (which is a basic gorilla glue) white glue, rubber cement for fixing rubber boots and rubber type rain suits (hooded rain jackets and pants). Heel leather taps for repairing worn heels and a huge variety of colors and sizes of shoe laces and fabric glue for quick pant or skirt hems. Additionally I will add 'iron on' patch repairs for kids pants and shirts, a wooden darning thingie and different colored threads and varied sized needles for hand sewing. Seperate from this I found several bolts of denim on sale years ago and bought them for a song. Same with white cotton sheeting. You can make anything from them. I have found a small battery run sewing machine (should power go for any length of time) on Amazon and may purchase that, for repairs. Just trying to figure out a way to recharge its battery without power, if needbe. 
Anyway- its just a project I thought some of you might be interested in starting and ya might think of something I haven't in this regard. If so, please share it! What do you guys think?


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

I have a repair kit of sorts for my weedwacker, lawnmower, and vehicle. Oil, spare parts, tire repair kit, filters, air tank, etc. I also have nails, screws, some spare lumber, and assort home repair items. I also have different types of chains, rope, and wire. 

If you have a regular sewing machine, you can get a treadle kit for it. 

It is hard to think of everything, isn't it?


----------



## Elinor0987 (May 28, 2010)

Those are all good ideas. Have you considered throwing in a soldering kit and soldering wire? Other kinds of wire would be good to have on hand because of their infinite uses. There was a time in history when most people fixed things that were broken before replacing the items. Over the years that has all changed. If we were to have a major nationwide disaster, we will have to go back to that practice. There are a lot of people that are so conditioned to the disposable mentality and will have a hard time adjusting to not being able to run to the store to buy what they need.


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

DH and I have been thinking along the same lines now that our food and household products are at our original goal. Thanks for reminding me of shoe laces. DH is making a list of things he would need in the shop, like chopsaw blades, tips for burning torch, welding and braising rods, welding wire etc. I already have a stock of iron on batches % hemming tape and a iron that would heat on the wood stove. Several types of glue, tapes, string, eye glass kits, thread and needles a treadle sewing machine, sorry I can't remember everything. It's the little things that will make life easier when the balloon goes up.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Centraltn, regarding your sewing machine battery, you might be able to get a solar battery charger for it, depending on what kind of battery it is. 

If you have space to store it, you could look for a treadle sewing machine. Surprisingly enough, they're easier to use than one might think, and they're tough and durable. My husband has used ours to sew a canvas tent and to alter a wool coat. 

It's a good idea to have repair kits for common things. As we go along using things, we should stop and take a look and think "how would I fix this if it needed it and I couldn't go buy another one", and prepare accordingly.


----------



## Jimmy24 (Apr 20, 2011)

This is the subject I have worked at for the last 5-6 years. Still not there, but closer than before.

Lists, lists and more lists.....:scratch

Yeras ago I started cans with loose screws, nuts, bolts, washers. I have a bad habit now of when I throw something away that has screws or whatever holding it together, guess what? I remove the items and they go in the cans.

Personal hygene items, various sorts of lighting items and their fuel, clothes cleaning items, bleach, vineger, baking soda, ziplock bags, garbage bags, concentrated fertilizer, peroxide, alcohol, Dawn dish soap, spare towels and wash rags, lots of batteries, paper towels, TP, oil lamp oil, oil lamp wicks, matches, engine oil, antifreeze, home a/c air filters, complete basic cooking set, aluminum foil, spare shoes, spare fishing equitment, spray lube, glues of every type, handtools, rope, block and tackle and much more.

Main thing I've tried to do is make sure most everything is no-energy use items. 

Still making lists...

Jimmy


----------



## Centraltn (Feb 21, 2011)

oooo Block and tackle is a GREAT idea and also- I DO have a treadle sewing machine(totally forgot about it LOL). It's 300 yrs old or something and I imagine it needs oiling and new leather belts. Not a singer- something else hmmm Gold______ something. I love the idea of a soldering kit. It never would have enterred my mind.. thanks Eli. Gypsy I'll look into that solar recharger for that battery .. good idea, thanks all. Keep it coming. Keep in mind we are filling in a REPAIR ITEMS hole in our planning.

Maintenance stuff needs to be addressed too- chain saw oil, motor oil, supplies for both types of welders etc etc.. thanks for those ideas. Think I have the toiletries, meds and household cleaners about done and have the fishing equipment thing covered both for us and for bartering. Keep the ideas comin folks (hands out notebooks for everyone to do their 'lists' with)


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Centraltn said:


> I have found a small battery run sewing machine (should power go for any length of time) on Amazon and may purchase that, for repairs. Just trying to figure out a way to recharge its battery without power, if need be.


I looked on there, and saw the ones that run on 4 "AA" batteries. You can use rechargeable batteries and a solar battery charger very easily.

It would also be VERY easy to convert to 12 volts so you can run it off of a car battery. I would use ceramic "ballast resistors" from old Dodge/Plymouth cars to step the voltage down for that task.



Elinor0987 said:


> Those are all good ideas. Have you considered throwing in a soldering kit and soldering wire? Other kinds of wire would be good to have on hand because of their infinite uses.


Soldering? 
Hmmm... probably not so much, unless you tinker with a lot of electronics kits/repairs(use rosin core solder), or work with a lot of copper plumbing(use acid core solder). I keep some acid core solder in my truck since it still has the "old fashioned" brass radiator in it. I can solder a leak/hole shut if I need to. This doesn't work with the newer aluminum radiators, although "JB Weld" seems to work pretty good if you can get the repair area *really* clean and dry first.

The best "repair wire" anywhere is music wire, so anytime you see a junk guitar or piano, keep all the wires from it for this supply 

EPOXY!!! Get epoxy glue of all types - - it is the most amazing glue to work with - most of the time - for stuff that is "rigid" (not for use on rubber things). It varies from 5-minutes cure time (very weak - but good for fast, temporary repairs) up to 24-hour cure times (strongest). Good "marine" epoxy is in this category. Incredible stuff.

For rubber repairs, nothing works better than automotive windshield urethane adhesive. That stuff is INCREDIBLE!! Unfortuneately, it is spendy - - and has a short shelf life


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Got things that use AA batteries? Get some of those cheap solar garden lights that come with two rechargeable AA batteries to operate the LED light after dark. Keep rotating batteries through the solar light by day to charge them. Pull them out when it gets dark in the evening. We don't even bother to put the clear plastic globes/covers back over them and just use the charging part of the lights.

I've heard that the types of glue that you don't mix until you use them store longer than premix like superglue. I still buy superglue, though, and vacuum seal the unopened packages for longer storage. I have no idea if that helps. In another year or so I'll open one!


----------



## Nadja (Jan 12, 2011)

I too store spare car parts, such as a complete set of plugs, injectors, computer, plug wires etc for my truck and car. Also, will be putting a few sets of flat repair etc together for the flats that always come along. Sewing repair kits are a must item. Also, lots and lots of first aid supplies will always come in handy. You may also consider getting a 25 lb bag of casting plaster so that you can cast a broken limb.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

gypsysue said:


> Get some of those cheap solar garden lights that come with two rechargeable AA batteries to operate the LED light after dark. Keep rotating batteries through the solar light by day to charge them.


WAIT - try it first!! 
I have found the solar garden lights don't fully charge the NiCad batteries inside on just one day's sunlight. The solar panels on top are TOO SMALL. They only charge enough to make the little LED (which doesn't use much power at all) run for the one night. You can cut the LED off of the circuit board if you like, so the battery doesn't drain.

The real way to make these work is wire a better quality solar panel into the charging circuit. If you look at the junky panel on top of the path light, you will find it is just a couple of chips (the blue parts) soldered together, and a whole LOT of unusable "black space" around the blue chips. I found some small solar panels on ebay that I glue right over the top of the junky ones that put out at least 4 times as much "juice". With a better (higher output) solar cell, they actually will charge a battery to capacity. Otherwise, they will not.



gypsysue said:


> I've heard that the types of glue that you don't mix until you use them store longer than premix like superglue. I still buy superglue, though, and vacuum seal the unopened packages for longer storage.


Keep your cyanoacrylate glue (super glue) in the freezer. It'll last years.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

LincTex said:


> WAIT - try it first!!
> I have found the solar garden lights don't fully charge the NiCad batteries inside on just one day's sunlight. The solar panels on top are TOO SMALL. They only charge enough to make the little LED (which doesn't use much power at all) run for the one night. You can cut the LED off of the circuit board if you like, so the battery doesn't drain.
> 
> The real way to make these work is wire a better quality solar panel into the charging circuit. If you look at the junky panel on top of the path light, you will find it is just a couple of chips (the blue parts) soldered together, and a whole LOT of unusable "black space" around the blue chips. I found some small solar panels on ebay that I glue right over the top of the junky ones that put out at least 4 times as much "juice". With a better (higher output) solar cell, they actually will charge a battery to capacity. Otherwise, they will not.


Something else to do is visit an electronics store and grab your basic SPST (Wikipedia link) and wire it in, use your Dremel to open up a small hole so that the switch can be accessed and then use products like Plumber's Goop (or basic silicone) to make sure that you get a good seal. Place the switch between the LED and the battery so that the mini solar-panel will keep the battery charged. You can also wire several of the garden lights together to keep all the batteries juiced up ...


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

LincTex said:


> WAIT - try it first!!
> I have found the solar garden lights don't fully charge the NiCad batteries inside on just one day's sunlight.


Been doing it for 8 years. They also charge the Kirkland (Costco) regular AA batteries quite well. In summer we have enough hours of daylight this far north to charge any type of AA battery in a day, but in winter it can take as many as 3 days. We just pull the end of one battery out of each light at dusk and let it sit until morning, then push the battery back in and line them up on their edges in the south-facing windows over the day, solar panel side facing out!

Our kids used them for nightlights when we moved here (off grid) because it was safer than giving them oil lamps (fire danger).



> Keep your cyanoacrylate glue (super glue) in the freezer. It'll last years.


Some of us off-grid people don't have that option!


----------



## Possumfam (Apr 19, 2011)

Nadja said:


> Also, lots and lots of first aid supplies will always come in handy. You may also consider getting a 25 lb bag of casting plaster so that you can cast a broken limb.


Great idea - Never thought of that - I'd probably make a broken limb worse!  That will require some homework - waaaay outta my league. Ouch!


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

gypsysue said:


> Been doing it for 8 years.


I have noticed that the first path lights people bought (I think they were about $15-$20 at first, a decade ago) were much better qulaity.

Now, they just keep getting "cheaper" and "junkier". The panels are lower capacity, and the circuits are the really cheap surface-mount components, unlike the "good old fashined" soldered-on-a-PCB-separate-components like the older ones were.

The newer ones are usable (to a degree) but aren't as well made as the older ones. The older ones always used two "AA" batteries, too. Now they use just one "AA" or even a single "AAA"


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

gypsysue said:


> Some of us off-grid people don't have that option!


Well...
If you have a fair chunk of change handy, you can always get a DC powered SunDanzer freezer 
SunDanzer Solar Refrigerators & Freezers

Then you could always build a Crosley IcyBall, as well.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

LincTex said:


> Well...
> If you have a fair chunk of change handy, you can always get a DC powered SunDanzer freezer
> SunDanzer Solar Refrigerators & Freezers
> 
> Then you could always build a Crosley IcyBall, as well.


This is where I would insert a smiley icon that is dripping drool! Ah, maybe someday a sundanzer, the cadillac of off-grid food-cooling!

Yes, I've noticed the older solar lights are better. We paid about $30 for our first pack of four lights 8 years ago. Then a few years ago I added to our supply with some cheap newer ones. The batteries didn't charge well, didn't last long, and the little solar panels became filmy-looking. Last year I bought a quality clear-LED-bulb solar garden light, which we use for a porch light, and it's a wonderful light. If I needed to I could charge batteries in it. We paid $20 for that one light.

But we also bought a solar battery charger that will do AA, AAA, D, and C batteries, plus charge cell phones and small electronics, and I can even plug in a small radio while I'm working outside if I should feel the need for such racket in this wilderness environment!  It's one of the best investments we've made!


----------



## Davo45 (Apr 29, 2011)

*Skills lacking, cost prohibitive parts & cheaply made items*



Elinor0987 said:


> Those are all good ideas. Have you considered throwing in a soldering kit and soldering wire? Other kinds of wire would be good to have on hand because of their infinite uses. *There was a time in history when most people fixed things that were broken before replacing the items. Over the years that has all changed. If we were to have a major nationwide disaster, we will have to go back to that practice. *There are a lot of people that are so conditioned to the disposable mentality and will have a hard time adjusting to not being able to run to the store to buy what they need.


Perhaps one reason that most people have gotten into the habit of buying new items instead of repairing them (not motor vehicles, firearms, etc), i.e. appliances, TV's, computers, etc. is for the simple fact that there most people don't have the skill to repair anything anymore (not the relatively few who took small engine repair, HVAC, electronics, etc. but MOST of the population).

The last 3 times my wife and I had an appliance repairman out to look at our washer & drier 2 of those times we were advised that it would be cheaper to purchase a new one. The 1st time with the washer time he replaced the clutch and belt, but warned that it probably wouldn't last.....it didn't, we had to buy another one 7 weeks later. *No, I cannot work on washers or driers although I did take a quarter of electronics in trade school (DC, so I'm marginal on DC stuff, although no "expert" by any stretch).

As he pointed out, there are no more commercials showing a bored Maytag Repairman, their appliances are not made by them anymore and actually break down faster than some of the less known brands (that actually cost LESS).

The simple fact is that, with the exception of most motor vehicles (which are actually lasting a LOT longer than they used to), firearms, some cutting tools, etc. many things are not made to last, but to break down and be cost prohibitive to repair them. The parts needed for many of these items are priced so high that one might as well replace their old, worn item.

I also keep repair kits for those items I CAN repair.


----------



## Elinor0987 (May 28, 2010)

Davo45 said:


> The simple fact is that, with the exception of most motor vehicles (which are actually lasting a LOT longer than they used to), firearms, some cutting tools, etc. many things are not made to last, but to break down and be cost prohibitive to repair them. The parts needed for many of these items are priced so high that one might as well replace their old, worn item.


I understand that there's an economic advantage to replacing some broken items vs. repairing them, but it won't be easy to do that during an extended major disaster. Clothing items are an example of something that could easily be fixed when a seam gets ripped or a button goes missing. Most people that I know have never held a needle and thread in their hand, much less know what to do with it if their clothes needed mending. By no means at all am I an expert at fixing things, but I am someone that acknowledges the possibility that someday the option to just throw away broken things and run to the store to buy new ones won't be there. I'm sure everyone on the forum has at least once considered that possibility, but the majority of the people outside the forum haven't.


----------



## snappy1 (Sep 2, 2010)

If you have a regular sewing machine, you can get a treadle kit for it. 


Where can a treadle kit be ordered from? I had never heard of that but it sure would be great!


----------



## Davo45 (Apr 29, 2011)

Elinor0987 said:


> I understand that there's an economic advantage to replacing some broken items vs. repairing them, but it won't be easy to do that during an extended major disaster. Clothing items are an example of something that could easily be fixed when a seam gets ripped or a button goes missing. Most people that I know have never held a needle and thread in their hand, much less know what to do with it if their clothes needed mending. By no means at all am I an expert at fixing things, but I am someone that acknowledges the possibility that someday the option to just throw away broken things and run to the store to buy new ones won't be there. I'm sure everyone on the forum has at least once considered that possibility, but the majority of the people outside the forum haven't.


I know, I was only making the point that most people (myself included) lack the skill and knowledge to repair many things. I was brought up sewing or ironing patches over holes in my jeans, shirts, etc to make them last.

My wife has dozens of patterns for herself, our son and I and we're constantly on the look out for high, or at least decent quality fabric. She has thread she hasn't even gone through that belonged to an aunt who passed away 2 years ago. She has a Singer sewing machine and can do basic maintenance on it herself, thanks in large part to working at a sewing mill for 13 years before we met.

As I said, I've got some repair kits for things I can repair, and am still in the process of buying extra items that we can't fix....within reason.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

gypsysue said:


> Then a few years ago I added to our supply with some cheap newer ones. The batteries didn't charge well, didn't last long, and the little solar panels became filmy-looking.


The solar panel on the new ones are junk. They get "filmy looking" because the epoxy poured over the blue silicon chips is NOT resistant to UV light.

There ARE available good replacement panels that have real glass, but they are getting herder to find. Most of the same-size replacement panels on ebay use the same junky "poured epoxy" process, so stay away from those.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

LincTex said:


> The solar panel on the new ones are junk. They get "filmy looking" because the epoxy poured over the blue silicon chips is NOT resistant to UV light.
> 
> There ARE available good replacement panels that have real glass, but they are getting herder to find. Most of the same-size replacement panels on ebay use the same junky "poured epoxy" process, so stay away from those.


What you say makes sense. Those cheap ones had a plasticky feel to them and almost filmy-looking when new.

After reading your post I think I'll pick up a box of the good ones, with glass panels, and just leave them in the box until or unless I need them, while they're still available.

It seems like suddenly a bunch of products have switched from glass to plastic. I'm mainly talking food right now. Sobe drinks, the soy sauce I buy, and I was shocked to find Organic Maranantha Almond butter has switched to plastic jars! I was buying their product because it came in glass jars and stores longer than plastic jars of nut butter. Wal-mart still had glass jars on their shelves (for now) but Costco has the plastic ones now.

Plastic is an oil product. We just dig ourselves in deeper and deeper to not only China, but to the middle-east. Glass is made here in America. Among other places, there are silica mines in southern Nevada that provide raw materials for American glass makers. Now even our food containers are being made from oil, and probably molded in China, even if American food is going in them.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

gypsysue said:


> It seems like suddenly a bunch of products have switched from glass to plastic. Glass is made here in America.


The cost of energy has skyrocketed.... and making glass uses a LOT of energy!!!!

There is a glass bottle plant in the area, I hear employees talking about about a possible plant closing due to losing some key customers. It is just so much cheaper to use plastic containers.


----------



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

things I don't see mentioned are ohm meters to test electrical connections. they can also measure if a battery is fully charged. circuits in cars and tractors will need to be checked during repairs. Hot glue is good too, it can be melted in a small pan. As for clothing there is a product call heat bond. it is sold by the yard and so could make large patches out of any fabric. there are fabric glues that are washable. as to thread, get regular sewing thread of course, but also include heavy duty thread. thread comes in standard sewing weight, quilting, rug or leather, and even monofilment. silk thread can be used to sew a cut on the body if necessary. during the civil war the south used boiled horse hair (the tail) for sutures.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

stayingthegame said:


> things I don't see mentioned are ohm meters to test electrical connections.


Harbor freight has one that goes on sale for $2.99 every now and then, I must have a dozen of them.


----------



## Centraltn (Feb 21, 2011)

oHms meter is a good idea too! Elinor I found a battery operated soldering iron that had extremely high ratings (I have a solar battery charger). It was alot more than the cheaper ones but I thought it worth it due to those good ratings. Thanks for the idea!


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

This is a really great glue. I work in an upholstery shop, and we have started using this for minor wood repairs we use 'real' glue in our woodshop. It works great on all kinds of stuff, wood, plastic, rubber, etc.

Someone mentioned looking for fabrics, any upholstery shop always has tons of scraps they would give you, and would prolly give you some high quality commercial vinyl for cheap, if not free. Marine vinyl is mildew resistant, waterproof and very strong.


----------



## 101airborne (Jan 29, 2010)

Great ideas. We aslo have a couple of hoy melt glue guns and several packages of glue sticks. Several rolls of different kinds of tape, several cases of light bulbs, a couple dozen tarps, and "bungie" type cords, as well as several dozen "yard sale" blankets.


----------



## piglett (Dec 10, 2010)

Elinor0987 said:


> Those are all good ideas. Have you considered throwing in a soldering kit and soldering wire? Other kinds of wire would be good to have on hand because of their infinite uses. There was a time in history when most people fixed things that were broken before replacing the items. Over the years that has all changed. If we were to have a major nationwide disaster, we will have to go back to that practice. There are a lot of people that are so conditioned to the disposable mentality and will have a hard time adjusting to not being able to run to the store to buy what they need.


most people can't even change a part on their car or truck
so no they sure will not be able to repair something & make it work
1st they don't have the tools 2nd they don't have the knowhow
i had a situation with my cousin, he got some serious trouble with money by making a bunch of bad moves over a few years time
the long & the short of it was this no amount of money that he made was going to fix what was wrong on top of all that he wore out his f150 i'm talking 250,000 miles & he had no money to fix things when they broke which started to be often. so instead of giving a drunk a drink & paying for the repairs i started to scrounge around the junk trucks i had out back thet were headed to the scrap yard. the years were different so i had to resort to cutting & welding 2 parts together along with some grinding to make things work but more thank 1 time i was able to "make do" with what i had onhand without going to the store & spending a dollar:beercheer:

piglett


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Liquid nails for wood or metal repairs or JB Weld or All Metal.

Had tools in case you don't have power.


----------

